# Gaudeix-ho!/Gaudeix-hi!/Gaudeix-ne!



## quiteinteresting

Bon dia!

Suposem que vaig a una gelateria i compro un gelat de xocolata. El venedor em lliura el gelat i em desitja bona gana. Quins dels comentaris del venedor serien llavors gramaticalment correctes? I per què quina forma és correcta?

Gaudeix-ho! (pronom feble plena neutre)
Gaudeix-hi! (pronom feble plena adverbial)
Gaudeix-ne! (pronom feble plena adverbial)
Sona molt formal l'imperatiu "gaudeix", o són més adequades les formes "frueix" o "xala"?

Gràcies i salutacions a la bella Catalunya! 😎


----------



## Agró

Molt formal, sí.

Jo esperaria, com a molt, això:

*Que vagi de gust!*


----------



## Xiscomx

Que el gaudeixis!


----------



## quiteinteresting

Moltes gràcies @Agró i @Xiscomx ! 😎 I només per interès, com es formaria l'imperatiu correcte? Quina forma s'ha de prendre? No entenc gaire les diferències.

Gaudeix-ho! (pronom feble plena neutre)
Gaudeix-hi! (pronom feble plena adverbial)
Gaudeix-ne! (pronom feble plena adverbial)


----------



## Agró

Gaudeix-*lo*!


----------



## quiteinteresting

Gràcies, però per què no una de les altres formes? 🤔


----------



## Xiscomx

quiteinteresting said:


> Suposem que vaig a una gelateria i compro un gelat de xocolata. El venedor em lliura el gelat i em desitja bona gana.
> 
> Gaudeix-ho! (pronom feble plena neutre)
> Gaudeix-hi! (pronom feble plena adverbial)
> Gaudeix-ne! (pronom feble plena adverbial)


Perquè no guarden concordança amb el suposat.


----------



## Olaszinhok

quiteinteresting said:


> Gràcies, però per què no una de les altres formes? 🤔


Perquè _lo _en gaudeix-_lo _es refereix al gelat, que és un substantiu masculì. Per exemple, les coses a les quals ens referim amb el pronom_ ho_ no sabem què són, no volem dir-ne el nom o no sabem com es diuen.  Espero que et sigui útil.


----------



## quiteinteresting

Ah, d'acord, @Xiscomx i @Olaszinhok . 👍 Moltes gràcies! 😀

Acabo de trobar una visió general a la Viquipèdia, però "-ne" no s'explica. Quan s'utilitza això?


----------



## Penyafort

*Gaudeix-ne* seria ben correcte. 

Gaudeix _d'aquest gelat_! 
Gaudeix_-ne_!


----------



## quiteinteresting

Moltes gràcies, @Penyafort ! 😀 Aleshores, aquestes dues formes, "Gaudeix-ne!" i "Gaudeix-lo!" són correctes? 🤔 Sé que tots dos són extremadament formals, però quin dels dos seria més comú?


----------



## Penyafort

quiteinteresting said:


> Moltes gràcies, @Penyafort ! 😀


No es mereixen. 



quiteinteresting said:


> Aleshores, aquestes dues formes, "Gaudeix-ne!" i "Gaudeix-lo!" són correctes? 🤔 Sé que tots dos són extremadament formals, però quin dels dos seria més comú?


Depèn de si el parlant fa servir el verb _gaudir _transitivament o intransitivament; en aquest darrer cas, el complement que porti ha d'anar introduït per la preposició _de_, i el pronominalitzem amb _en_.


----------



## quiteinteresting

Ah! Crec que ho entenc! Aleshores, en plural hauria de llegir:

Gaudeix de la cervesa i del temps! → Gaudeix-los!
Gaudeix d'aquesta cervesa i el temps! → Gaudeix-ne!
Si això és cert, ho entenc. 😀


----------



## Doraemon-

Correctes són totes, però depèn de quin siga el referent del pronom, de què vulga dir el gelater.
Gaudeix el gelat (específic) -> gaudeix-lo
Gaudeix del gelat (del gust del gelat) -> gaudeix-ne
Gaudeix això que has demanat -> gaudeix-ho
Gaudeix amb el bon dia que fa (menjant-te el gelat) -> gaudeix-hi


----------



## quiteinteresting

Genial, gràcies per l'explicació! 😀👍 La meva última petició seria comprovar si les meves frases del número #13 són correctes.


----------



## Penyafort

quiteinteresting said:


> Ah! Crec que ho entenc! Aleshores, en plural hauria de llegir:
> 
> Gaudeix de la cervesa i del temps! → Gaudeix-los!
> Gaudeix d'aquesta cervesa i el temps! → Gaudeix-ne!





quiteinteresting said:


> Genial, gràcies per l'explicació! 😀👍 La meva última petició seria comprovar si les meves frases del número #13 són correctes.


L'oració primera seria correcta si diguessis: «Gaudeix la cervesa i el temps». És a dir, si la cervesa i el temps actuen com a complements directes. Si fas servir la preposició _de_, el complement és de règim verbal i el verb és considerat intransitiu.


----------



## Dymn

quiteinteresting said:


> Sona molt formal l'imperatiu "gaudeix", o són més adequades les formes "frueix" o "xala"?


No crec que "_gaudir_" sigui molt formal, un "_gaudeix-lo_" no em sonaria malament, tot i que m'estimo més l'opció de l'Agró a #2. "_Fruir_" sí que és extremament formal i "_xalar_" és col·loquial però no me l'imagino aquí


----------



## Penyafort

És ben bé curiós, perquè _gaudir _en el fons és un cultisme reintroduït a la Renaixença -el cert és que al Cicat només surt en una traducció medieval del Decameró de Boccaccio-, mentre que _fruir _sí era utilitzat per molts dels clàssics.

Per cert_, fruir _funciona d'igual manera que _gaudir_. Pot ser transitiu o intransitiu i seguit de preposició _de_.


----------



## quiteinteresting

Penyafort said:


> «Gaudeix la cervesa i el temps». És a dir, si la cervesa i el temps actuen com a complements directes.


Quan faig servir el formulari anterior i quan l'inferior?


> Si fas servir la preposició _de_, el complement és de règim verbal i el verb és considerat intransitiu.


Em costa imaginar-me això perquè la meva llengua materna no té aquesta opció.


----------



## Penyafort

En alemany, la primera de las frases equivaldria a un acusatiu i la segona a un genitiu.

Gaudeix *la cervesa* i *el temps*. Genieß das Bier und das Wetter.  > Gaudeix-los.​Gaudeix *de la cervesa* i *del temps*. Genieß des Bieres und des Wetters.  > Gaudeix-ne.​​He llegit que la segona també és possible en alemany, però que és una forma obsoleta.


----------



## quiteinteresting

Moltes gràcies per l'explicació! 😄 Tens tota la raó! Segons la meva investigació, la segona forma va existir activament a la literatura alemanya fins al segle XIX aproximadament. Actualment, només s'utilitza la primera forma. 👍

Aleshores, és el cas en català d'avui que les dues formes es poden utilitzar de manera arbitrària, és a dir, són intercanviables mútuament? 🤔


----------



## Penyafort

quiteinteresting said:


> Aleshores, és el cas en català d'avui que les dues formes es poden utilitzar de manera arbitrària, és a dir, són intercanviables mútuament? 🤔


Personalment, faig servir més la construcció amb _de_, però l'he sentida a dir de les dues formes. Potser depèn del parlant o d'alguna altra cosa que ara m'escapa. Vejam que en diuen els companys.


----------



## Dymn

Crec que és segur dir que sempre es pot fer servir la preposició, però que en canvi de vegades quedaria coix sense.


----------



## quiteinteresting

Moltes gràcies! 😄 Si una cosa sempre és possible i comuna i l'altra no, només en prenc nota: Gaudeix-ne, espera'n, adora-ne, descriu-ne, ... 👍


----------



## quiteinteresting

quiteinteresting said:


> Moltes gràcies! 😄 Si una cosa sempre és possible i comuna i l'altra no, només en prenc nota: Gaudeix-ne, espera'n, adora-ne, descriu-ne, ... 👍


Seria molt feliç si finalment algú pogués confirmar la meva afirmació, llavors el tema es tancaria. Moltes gràcies! 😄


----------



## Dymn

Bé, només per esvair qualsevol dubte això solament serveix per a aquest verb en concret.



quiteinteresting said:


> espera'n, adora*'n*, descriu-ne, ... 👍


Aquests verbs són transitius i funcionen de manera diferent.


----------



## quiteinteresting

Dymn said:


> Aquests verbs són transitius i funcionen de manera diferent.


D'acord, doncs, segons el comentari de Penyafort*, tots els verbs transitius haurien de formar-se així:
*espera'ls, adora'ls, descriu-los*

Ho vaig entendre bé llavors? Gràcies! 😄



Penyafort said:


> * Depèn de si [...] el verb [...] [és] transiti[...u] o intransiti[...u]; en aquest darrer cas, el complement que porti ha d'anar introduït per la preposició _de_, i el pronominalitzem amb _en_.


----------



## Penyafort

La qüestió rau en distingir quin és el complement que estem pronominalitzant. El verb descriure, per exemple, és transitiu. Per tant, per pronominalitzar el complement directe, sí farem servir "els/-'ls/-los": _Descriu-me *els detalls* _> _Descriu-me*'ls*_. Però si diem _Descriu-me els detalls de la imatge_ i volem pronominalitzar el complement preposicional introduït per "de", aleshores diem _Descriu-me*'n* els detalls. _

Cal anar amb compte, però, amb els complements directes que indiquen quantitats o tenen un cert valor partitiu. Si jo dic _Dona'm caramels_, encara que caramels sigui un complement directe, el que diré és _Dona-me*'n*. _Si digués _Dona-me'ls_, m'estaria referint a uns caramels en concret, "els caramels".


----------



## quiteinteresting

Meravellós! 👑 Moltes gràcies i disculpeu les meves preguntes ambicioses! 😅 Ara ho entenc definitivament. Moltes gràcies i que tinguis una bona nit! 👍


----------

